# icone batterie



## tomybuxy (28 Avril 2010)

bonjour, 

L'îcone de batterie normalement en haut à droite de l'écran avec ceux du wifi, son, etc a disparue et je ne trouve pas comment la remettre dans les préférences système...

Ce ne doit pas être bien sorcier, mais un petit coup de pouce serait le bienvenu.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2010)

euh préférence système/économiseur d'energie et tu as une case a cocher (afficher dans la barre d'état), pareil pour le wifi et pour tout ... (réseau ...)

Tu as pas beaucoup cherché quand même ...


----------



## spring27 (26 Septembre 2011)

salut a tous, j'ai le meme probleme, sauf que rien n'y fait, tout se décoche tout seul. 
c'est tres enervant, impossible de connaitre le niveau d'energie, plus de time machine etc.

c'est la cata


----------



## r e m y (26 Septembre 2011)

Cette case se decoche toute seule?


----------



## Kciel (8 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

J'interviens dans cette discussion ancienne. 
Je suis confronté depuis ce matin au même problème : icône de la batterie absente et, en effet, la case que vous désignez dans les réglages / Economiseur d'énergie se décoche toute seule. 
En outre, les ventilateurs de mon MacBook Pro 15'' tournent à fond depuis ce matin…




r e m y a dit:


> Cette case se decoche toute seule?


----------



## rondor (29 Décembre 2020)

Kciel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'interviens dans cette discussion ancienne.
> Je suis confronté depuis ce matin au même problème : icône de la batterie absente et, en effet, la case que vous désignez dans les réglages / Economiseur d'énergie se décoche toute seule.
> En outre, les ventilateurs de mon MacBook Pro 15'' tournent à fond depuis ce matin…


Bonjour, j ai exactement le même soucis que vous, avez vous trouvé une solution ? merci d'avance


----------



## rondor (29 Décembre 2020)

Kciel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'interviens dans cette discussion ancienne.
> Je suis confronté depuis ce matin au même problème : icône de la batterie absente et, en effet, la case que vous désignez dans les réglages / Economiseur d'énergie se décoche toute seule.
> En outre, les ventilateurs de mon MacBook Pro 15'' tournent à fond depuis ce matin…


exactement pareil que vous ! avez vous trouvez une solution ? merci d'avance Kciel


----------



## rondor (29 Décembre 2020)

C'est peut être un peu tard, mais j'ai eu le même problème qui c'est réglé tour seul.... j'ai laissé ma batterie se décharger totalement et le problème c'est résolu ! La led de mon câble c'est rallumée et l'icône est réapparue une fois sélectionne dans /préférences système/ économiseur d'énergie/afficher l'état de la batterie/ tout de bon et bonne fêtes


----------



## Sly54 (29 Décembre 2020)

rondor a dit:


> j'ai laissé ma batterie se décharger totalement et le problème c'est résolu ! La led de mon câble c'est rallumée et l'icône est réapparue une fois sélectionne dans /préférences système/ économiseur d'énergie/afficher l'état de la batterie/


Etonnant. Mais tant mieux !
N'hésite pas à faire une réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC).


----------

